# Considering Shipping Containers



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We have been looking into various housing options, since we are going to have to build on our new place. I saw some pictures of houses made from steel shipping containers and was somewhat impressed with the ease and simplicity of it all. 

Anyone have comments or experience with this option? 

I also wondered, if one were to use a 'pre-built' box such as this, would the foundation and/or footing requirements be the same or different than a standard built home? Here, people typically go 4 feet for footings. Is this still necessary when the structure is self supporting?


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're in an area without building codes then you can pretty much do it any way you want. If you have local building codes, then you need to talk to the building department.

Why not a real tree style log home? If you have useable trees on the property, you could get away even cheaper.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We were looking at easier options, not necessarily cheaper. We are not ruling out a regular log home, and we plan on doing the interior in recycled materials to save money. There are plenty of trees, thats for sure. We are actually cutting lumber now from some standing deadwood we took down. 

With the containers, level the spot, put down some clear stone, set the thing down, you have an unfinished, but weather secure living space, NOW. 

With log home, you have to get permits, dig footings, frame, roof, etc...
Could be months and months before you have a place to live, plus the concrete truck to pour the basement, sheesh! 
With a shipping container, basements done, just set it in the hole, and insulate the walls against moisture as is necessary. 

Building permits are required, but maybe it won't be necessary this way. We aren't building anything really, just digging a hole and stacking some boxes.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I understand the need & desire to get it done quickly. Even if you don't have to deal with some of the building codes, won't you still have to deal with electrical codes & plumbing codes? Check to be sure that the container can be wired to meet code as well as how you'll go about getting the black/grey water systems approved.
Most places in the north have some codes, even if they're more lenient on alternative types of structures.

Good luck, your plans sound like a neat adventure.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

here is a very detailed construction of one

Sea, Shipping Container Cabin, Shelter, Home


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks! Thats not one I've seen yet. I'll be checking out his blog. And about the plumbing and electrical. DH can do it. He built the house we live in now. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Have someone close you into one for an hour on a hot day. You'll rethink the option REAL fast. 

Look into repossessed manufactured housing. It is almost impossible to lose money if you pay as little as possible for your housing and let someone else take the big depreciation hit that happens with a new one. If you get one with 2 x 6 wall studs and use it as a core for any add-on construction you have immediate full housing.

Do NOT underestimate site prep costs if you are building. Septic, power, water, driveway, footings, it all adds up quickly. Get real quotes, some of the costs may be much more than you expect.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, we know, DH built this house after burning down the old farm house, so we know what we are in for. Most things we can do ourself. Yes, a lot of work, but thats ok. Better than going into debt. My dad suggested looking in to FEMA trailers that people are done with. I haven't yet, but will, if anything, to appease his suggestion. We aren't ruling out any realistic possibiities.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have bought job shacks and added a room to make a quick cabin. Put in plumbing. Quick and easy small structures....James


----------



## broncocasey (Nov 7, 2011)

Stay away from the fema trailors. Nice class action law suit going from the ones down in New Orleans. Something about formaldehyde and cancer.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree but my dad is task force and has worked for FEMA. He is all about it if you get my drift, sigh...I would look into them just to please him. I know better.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Spent a lot of hours in shipping containers outfitted as work shops and labs. Not something I would want to live in permanently. Hot in the summer, cold in the winter, noisy and somewhat difficult to modify.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Even when insulated as a standard house would be?


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

a way to get around the hot and cold issue is to see if you can find a refrigerated unit that was used to transport food. Plus I think the food grade stainless steel looks pretty sweet, very industrial looking

[YOUTUBE]xqLg3Mxnqrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I was looking into this once, if you live near a port it's a good idea, but shipping and getting a crane to place it was difficult around here.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Spent a lot of hours in shipping containers outfitted as work shops and labs. Not something I would want to live in permanently. Hot in the summer, cold in the winter, noisy and somewhat difficult to modify.


 During my days in heavy construction, I learned the same thing. As a homebuilder, I am amazed at how much attention they draw from the DIYers and dreamers. It's hard to imagine a poorer choice of a "base" to try to make something livable out of. A prebuilt shed would be 1000% better in every conceivable way.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

wharton said:


> During my days in heavy construction, I learned the same thing. As a homebuilder, I am amazed at how much attention they draw from the DIYers and dreamers. It's hard to imagine a poorer choice of a "base" to try to make something livable out of. A prebuilt shed would be 1000% better in every conceivable way.


A lot of people are drawn by the idea that they are reusing scrap, either because of environmental consciousness or a preconceived idea that recycled scrap is always cheaper than new. (Usually true, but not always, depending on how much effort/improvement is required to recycle.)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I can build a regular 'home' for less than the base cost of a container. Last year, built a 12x20' kennel, insulated, electrics, drywall, and vinyl floor, for $2200. Had a free door and some free windows... roughly ~$10sq foot.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you looked into old school buses? Without tires these things would make great temp housing. Insulate them inside and out just like the shipping containers. They are very strong and long lasting. When I was searching for one to convert to an RV in Wisconsin I came across dozens that still ran for under $1k. Even cheaper for ones that don't. One was for $800 and already had bathroom and kitchen inside and was 40' long. Really, seems to me they'd be the way to go as long as you insulate well. You might need to make sure it complies with a motor laws regarding non-functional ones. Remove the engine, etc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I've lived in a bus, but thats a different story.

We had another idea. It was suggested yesterday that we build a 2 story. Make 3 containers the bottom floor which would function as a garage and reinforced shelter, and one container on the upper level rear, as a strength buffer against the dirt, since we would be building in to a hill. Then the rest of the house stick built.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

if you want a kit consider a garage kit building, and you can then build it and divide it up in better spaces, than a shipping container, the other is to build a pole or metal frame shop/barn building and put an apartment type area in one end of it, get the kitchen and bath done and you can then work on one room at a time, and still have some storage and keep dry, 

the more I look at shipping containers, the more problems I see, (potential moisture build up between finish wall and exterior, narrow, unless one is into micro houses, I would look some thing stick built,


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

One of the reasons shipping containers are a consideration, is with stick built, you have all that footing stuff to mess with. A shipping container can simply be sat down on a bed of gravel or stone. Our frost line is 4 feet here.

Also, they are instant shelter. With stick-built, not.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> One of the reasons shipping containers are a consideration, is with stick built, you have all that footing stuff to mess with. A shipping container can simply be sat down on a bed of gravel or stone. Our frost line is 4 feet here.
> 
> Also, they are instant shelter. With stick-built, not.


 I'm just shy of thirty years now in the construction business. With the exception of operating heaving equipment and forming concrete, I have done just about everything there is to do in residential construction. I continue to make a decent living doing so, in an area where a significant majority have failed. 

That said, I can't disagree with you more on this. I was an early adopter in the whole container game. I ran large projects in the Philly suburbs, and had leased ones on my jobs by the late 90s. They are simply a great idea...... for the safe, secure and bone dry storage of tools, equipment and high value material. They are hot as the furnaces of hell by midsummer. Colder inside than out, in the dead of winter, and a really poor and difficult housing choice for 95% of the dreamer/DIYers out there. 

If you are a competent metal worker with cutting, welding and fabricating skills and the equipment to do the work, you will be in better shape than most. If you are a knowledgable builder with a real appreciation for potentially disasterous air quality issues, potential for mold, condensation and the need of quality ventilation and air exchange, while occupying an AIR and WATER TIGHT box, you might pull it off. 

95% of all shipping container "homes" end up like 95% of all school bus conversions. They are a collection of clapped together junk, barely livable, of no value to any but the proud owner themself, and held in suspicion by the rest of the community. Simply put, they are upgraded dumpsters.

Now, don't get me wrong here. I could easily live in one, and like many on this forum, end up with a nice product. BUT..... it wouldn't be cheap, easy or cost effective. Buy the time all the metal fabricating, spray foaming and HVAC/HRV work was complete, it would be an interesting and expensive place to live. 

Since the dawn of the Hippy age, fifty years ago, dreamers and DIYers have yearned for a better way to provide their own shelter. Many have suceeded, many more ended up with a lot less than they dreamed of, and a whole set of tools, both physical and mental, that made them a better person, and got them better centered in the real world. Shipping containers are just another step along that interesting path. A limited few will do a spectacular job of building facinating, well engineered and constructed homes from them. Even more with build sorry looking, rambling wrecks that don't fuction well, or provide a long term solution. The biggest group of container fans will keep dreaming until they move on to something more practical. 

Good luck, and be safe in your journey.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I've lived in a bus, but thats a different story.
> 
> We had another idea. It was suggested yesterday that we build a 2 story. Make 3 containers the bottom floor which would function as a garage and reinforced shelter, and one container on the upper level rear, as a strength buffer against the dirt, since we would be building in to a hill. Then the rest of the house stick built.


Until you have experienced the power of backfilled ground, ground water, frost heaving, and all the problems they present, you can't really imagine what a horrible idea this is. Backfilled dirt can impose hundreds of thousands of pounds of pressure laterally, against buried walls. It could literally push the upper container across the tops of the lowers, and dislodge the stick framed portion of the building. Much like a drained inground swimming pool, containers could literally pop out of the ground if there is enough hydrostatic pressure from a rising water table. The potential for leakage and eventual structural failure of the lower containers is enormous. 

The wild card to this plan include soil composition (Clay, sand, loam, eaxpansive....????) moisture content, and drainage ability. I have seen new homes collapse into the foundation, when a builder failed to comprehend the soil conditions, and water shooting straight up through concrete basement floor seams as a wet spring water table rose nearly to the surface. I have seen wet frozen ground lift whole buildings out of the ground and destroy foundations. 

My thoughts on containers are obvious, building with them above ground is not a great idea, but fairly harmless, if you fail. Burying them however, takes it to a whole new level, and should be avoided completely.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wharton, thank you for this point of view. That is why I asked the opinion of the folks here. DH built the house we live in now and his best friend builds houses for a living, so we have the knowledge and experience there. DH also has been a mechanic his whole life, so he can weld and fabricate rather well. All of the misc, electrical, plumbing, in-floor heating, roofing, etc.. that stuff is easy.
One of the hot discussion topics about all this was how to prevent interior condensation and what insulation items to use, and wether it would be better to insulate inside or outside the box.

What is your opinion on using them for a lower level only? Which would essentially be a garage and lets say bomb shelter for an easy word, with a standard home built on top of them? Of course building any home into the side of a hill is not without its problems and challenges, I know. That is one of our issues.

The frost line here is 4 feet. When the frost comes out of the ground, boy does it heave. It is enough to pop giant car swallowing chunks out of the road ways and yes, skew foundations right off the footers. I've seen it. We have talked to death about how to set the building into the hill side while getting the proper depth for frost heave, because essentially in a hill the ground is at different levels depending on what part of the building you are standing in.

The soil is wetter over all than we are used to. Its one ridge away from a river, but not in a flood zone. I'll have to check the soil charts. Mostly deciduous, rolling pasture, semi-rocky.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Good to hear that you have a skill set and the tools to back it up. As for the lower level, I was pretty clear about it last post, no?. Beyond the obvious issues discussed, long term degrading of the structure due to rust, water infiltration etc..... there is a big structural issue here.
A shipping container is much more, and less, than it appears to be. Most folks really don't understand what it is, they just see a really substantial, cheap box, with potential. Fact is that a container is a lot stronger, and weaker, than most comprehend. Think of it as a VERY heavy duty floor with tremendously strong corner posts... that's it! The remainder of the unit is made to provide durable, dry storage for the contents. In other words, the roof and walls are not structural. They are made of substantial, corrugated steel, and they are pretty tough to stand up to round the word use, but they are not meant to be used as structural component. So they really are not suitable for the loads imposed by being used as a foundation. Simply put, they may fail under load.
If you have the experience of building traditionally, I STRONGLY suggest that you use that knowledge, and skill set, to the best of your ability to continue to do so. You are drifiting off course into areas that will give you a lot of headaches, result in a whole set of technical and asthetic compromises, and end up saving you exactly nothing in the long run. 
Don't forget, that somebody in the future will end up owning this house after you. The value to you as a seller, your children as beneficiaries, etc... or whowever, will be a lot higher if you are selling a real house, not a structure floating over a pile of old, rotted containers.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Split the difference. Get the container placed where you eventually want a garage/shed/small barn, be minimal about improvements, (a door open-able from the inside and some lighting would be good, use bucket toilets and jug sinks since it's temporary) and use it for a temporary shelter while you take your time to do the main house right.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I under stand the idea of an Instant house, but if you want instant get a trailer,

I suggested a garage kit, as a starter, once the concrete slab is poured, you basically have 4 walls, that should be able to be set up in about 2 day time period, another day for the trusses, and a day to sheet and another day or two to roof it, if it is simple 4 walls one would be in about a weeks time the same state of condition, as the shipping container, would be and it will take one a day or so to level and prepare for the container,

How long does it take to build a frame garage

I guess the way I see it most build some type of frame work inside to finish and to insulate the interior of the unit, so your basically building a building inside of the unit, your going to have wiring, plumbing, and some type of interior finish, about all one is saving is the siding and a material that is not overly easy to work with unless your a semi skilled welder and fabricator, 

here is a kit, with free shipping (which my guess is costing one some), I would check with Lowe's or Home depot and see what kind of package they could come up with,

Two Car Wood Garage Kit 20 x 24 Lewisburg - Prep for Vinyl 20 by 24, with a second usable storage (similar to a 1 1/2 story house), yes it is more than $3000 dollar shipping container, but it is double the floor space, and needs a lot less to get started, no rebuilding of the interwalls, no need to build a roof over the unit, or consider any sideing on it, as it comes that way, 


Sierra 12 ft. x 24 ft. Wood Garage Kit without Floor-sierra_1224 at The Home Depot
20 ft. x 20 ft. x 8 ft. Garage-VS2202008516SG at The Home Depot

I realize the price is not the floor but I would think I would be much happier with the wider spaces than the narrow spaces, 

I Personally would think that first one with the upper area a great start,

but regardless there is no free lunch it is going to cost one money to build regardless and cheap usually haunts one in the long run, 

but if your dead set against a stick built, and want to go shipping container, then go for it,

(my back ground have done residential construction/ remodel for 30+ years and farm, have a good set of metal fabrication skills and equipment, (have build many or much of my farm equipment), and I would not want to rebuild a shipping container or want to live in one, even tho I have the tools and skills to rebuild one fairly easily, to buy one for a storage shed or storage I would think is great, but not to live in,


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

I considered shipping containers, but two of them will run ~$7,000 and that's before putting a roof over them. I found that the steel barns from people like Barns.com - Shop for Barns, Garages, Metal Buildings, Sheds & Steel Structures are nicer looking and less expensive in the long run. Another site is http://www.usmetalgarages.com they have barn packages that you can see the cost of in your area, or you can get a quote for a custom one.


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to Barndotcom but they want far to much personal contact information just so I can research prices. As if the price of their product is different in each state? I totally understand transportation costs are different. If it's that hard just to get standard pricing, how difficult are they going to be after a sale? :smack


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

DH had a 28X32 steel building put up about 7 years ago for a wood shed. The cost was around $8000, and a crew came out and did it. They didn't do a very good job and the frame is crooked.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive thought of using one of these buried for a root cellar. sounds like its not a good idea..


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

Somebody on here said he could build a stick frame house cheaper I would have to disagree with site prep foundation piers ect , these metal storage units are strong 8 high 60,000 pds inside them on a rolling ship, heat could be disapated with a concrete top or frame a pitched roof then spray on foam on the metal then inside r13 or higher depends on what you frame it with 2x4 or 2x6s could be done with skill and time ,would be stronger then any stick built house , maybe on par with tilt wall built . I live in south Tx so freeze heave (I really will have to look that up ) isnt a problem . (I think) ?lol lol


----------



## cookie72-79 (Apr 28, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of bad information about shipping containers here. Most probably really do not have any hands on experience with them. Metal building have been around for close to 100 years NCI Ã¢â¬â History of the Metal Building Industry and many many of them are still in use today. Also a shipping container is made of cor-ten which is extremely strong and rust resistant. 
As far as hot in the summer and cold in the winter, well yea, if you don't insulate it as with any structure, it will be hot or cold depending on the outside temps, I think that is just common since. Do those that say this live in a uninsulated house without any heat or AC?
I am the owner of the Sea, Shipping Container Cabin, Shelter, Home and I use a very small wood stove for heat along with a home made solar heater in the winter and because of the earth berm even without the heat source, it rarely gets below 37 degrees, even on single digit days. Last summer was one of the hottest on record here in OK, and a small star rated energy efficient 110 window AC kept the cabin at a comfy 75 degrees. 
The total amount spent on the project was $35,000. But that does include every thing but the land it sits on, the containers, the well, all furnishings, solar additions, wiring, plumbing, landscaping, everything you see in the blog is included in that price. I find it pretty hard to believe that anyone can build a flimsy stick built house with the same things for less then that. 
Also the cabin is going on it's third year since I built them and with the earth berm behind it to help moderate the temps, it is still exactly where it was since day one. So I would not worry so much about frost shoving your container into the neighbors yard or anything like that :hysterical:


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

A friend built his 1600 sf log home for $28,000. He was complaining because he spend $12,000 of the total on an extensive fireplace. His great grandchildren will still be enjoying the place when they become adults. No air conditioning. Heats using a small wood stove.

Shipping containers are for storing my heavy equipment.


----------



## cookie72-79 (Apr 28, 2012)

gimpyrancher said:


> Shipping containers are for storing my heavy equipment.


You could store a lot of your equipment in this one :grin:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMpGRN1fVmE&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## sdharlow (Jan 27, 2012)

Used construction offices would be the place I would look before I went the shipping container route. I took a beat up 8ft x 35 ft gutted the interior, strengthend walls, re insulated, sheetrock, bath with toilet and shower, kitchen with RV style oven and stove, and apartment sized refrigerator. Spent $5,000 on the entire project, plus a lot of "sweat equity". Built it for my sister to live in when she was homeless. It was perfect for her, and really looked great when done.

You can get a lot larger units than this, even doublewides. Easy to style to any layout you want, easy to wire to code, easy to plumb.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We have been looking into various housing options, since we are going to have to build on our new place. I saw some pictures of houses made from steel shipping containers and was somewhat impressed with the ease and simplicity of it all.
> 
> Anyone have comments or experience with this option?
> 
> I also wondered, if one were to use a 'pre-built' box such as this, would the foundation and/or footing requirements be the same or different than a standard built home? Here, people typically go 4 feet for footings. Is this still necessary when the structure is self supporting?



well , I've read your OP and the rest of the comments on your thread. 

You've a job ahead of you , building a home. . it's always hard to just get by these days , but I think you're on the right track , at least to start out with. 

What's best to remember is that you're building for the future , so that shipping container you live in for 5 years could be a future storm shelter when you get your place built , but for $8K , it's way overpriced , that's a lot of money. 8 thousand dollars ... especially when you're first starting out in Life. 

I don't know how your property lays , but if it was me , and I was young and tough again , dang if I wouldn't look around and find a place close to water , and just make an earth shelter home in a dug-out . . it's a snug home , and you get to keep the $8K . put a good wood stove in there , you'll be fine. 

But I'd not advise anyone what to do without knowing the particulars of the situitation at hand , so do what you think is best for you & yours. 

It's a start , we've all been there . Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

cookie72-79 said:


> There seems to be a lot of bad information about shipping containers here. Most probably really do not have any hands on experience with them. Metal building have been around for close to 100 years NCI Ã¢â¬â History of the Metal Building Industry and many many of them are still in use today. Also a shipping container is made of cor-ten which is extremely strong and rust resistant.
> As far as hot in the summer and cold in the winter, well yea, if you don't insulate it as with any structure, it will be hot or cold depending on the outside temps, I think that is just common since. Do those that say this live in a uninsulated house without any heat or AC?
> I am the owner of the Sea, Shipping Container Cabin, Shelter, Home and I use a very small wood stove for heat along with a home made solar heater in the winter and because of the earth berm even without the heat source, it rarely gets below 37 degrees, even on single digit days. Last summer was one of the hottest on record here in OK, and a small star rated energy efficient 110 window AC kept the cabin at a comfy 75 degrees.
> The total amount spent on the project was $35,000. But that does include every thing but the land it sits on, the containers, the well, all furnishings, solar additions, wiring, plumbing, landscaping, everything you see in the blog is included in that price. I find it pretty hard to believe that anyone can build a flimsy stick built house with the same things for less then that.
> Also the cabin is going on it's third year since I built them and with the earth berm behind it to help moderate the temps, it is still exactly where it was since day one. So I would not worry so much about frost shoving your container into the neighbors yard or anything like that :hysterical:


Nice job.

But, is that rust, or something else (hopefully) in the last photo, at the earth/steel interface?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, thanks for the vote of confidence! It was one idea of many. We have a south facing hill that we want to dig into. There is water nearby. I guess the reason we though of this was a possible way to get around digging super deep for footings. We weren't sure how to handle it, because on a slope, each spot the further out you are has to have a deeper footing because of the level of the dirt. 

Our original thought was that they wouldn't be needed with such a sturdy box, but that has become obviously not the case. But that is why I posted here. I knew people would speak up and relate their opinions and experiences and it has been quite helpful.

BTW, we aren't THAT young, but thanks for making me feel that way!


----------



## cookie72-79 (Apr 28, 2012)

texican said:


> Nice job.
> 
> But, is that rust, or something else (hopefully) in the last photo, at the earth/steel interface?


Thanks! What you see is dirt.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

cookie72-79 said:


> Thanks! What you see is dirt.


Figured, but had to ask.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

If building codes allowed, I would 10 times rather live in a mobile home, than a container. Buy a cheap , used one, to live in til your new house gets built.


----------

